# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Dragon Sculpture Update

## Seneschal

I was asked recently about the dragon sculpture I posted up here...oh...AAGES ago. I promised at the time that I'd post any updates on it. Anyways, today I felt industrius. Spent about 5 hours on it tonight. Here's what it looks like now. The dark brown areas are the fresh clay, which isn't dry yet:










I'll probably get the sculpting finished tomorrow, and then I'll be able to seal it and paint it and seal it again.
Hope you like!
Seneschal

----------


## mainbutter

wow looking great!! I've been spending a couple hours every day crafting (fishing lures), so much fun.

----------

_Seneschal_ (08-14-2009)

----------


## Seneschal

Ooh, really? I've heard that making fishing lures is difficult! You should post a thread with pictures of them!

----------


## Jyson

That is looking incredible! Love the detail on it. Have you made any decisions on painting it?

I've been wanting to make a sculture of a Spinosaurus myself, but I'm not that familiar with clay.

----------

_Seneschal_ (08-20-2009)

----------


## Seneschal

> That is looking incredible! Love the detail on it. Have you made any decisions on painting it?
> 
> I've been wanting to make a sculture of a Spinosaurus myself, but I'm not that familiar with clay.


Thank you!

I'm thinking about reds and brownish-reds and coppery-bronzey colors. But then, I also would like bronzes, browns, and sandy tans, too, and a green color would be gorgeous.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I'm so bad at choosing colors. Got any suggestions?

Ooh! That would be really cool! I think you should do it! Practice makes perfect after all. I'd suggest you get some wire to make an armature, and keep the figure hollow with a layer of clay around the wire armature, to save on weight and drying time. That's how the dragon sculpture is done, and it weighs probably 2 pounds even though it's hollow. Clay gets heavy fast!

----------


## littleindiangirl

Finally, an update! It's looking great, super talented you are!  :Good Job:

----------

_Seneschal_ (08-20-2009)

----------

